# Western Hydraulics help ...



## E Condit (Dec 30, 2004)

1/2/05

Greetings all ...

I'm looking for a bit of help with a hydraulics issue on my older Western Isarmatic pump. The last time I plowed the angle hydraulics became very sluggish and slow in one direction. The lift ram worked like a champ as did one direction of the angle hydraulics. 

While the owners manual identified a lot of parts it left out all of what seem like adjustment and/or bleed ports. 
#1 On the back side of the lift piston I find about a 13/16" nut with what looks like an allen screw in the center. Is this a pressure regulator screw for the pump?
#2 On the rectangular block where the hydraulic lines connect, I find a large screw flush with the top. I'm wondering if this is covering the spool of the valve?
#3 On the same rectangular block, I find 2 square head brass bolts. that point forward. Are these air bleeding ports? 

As my first step to solve the issue, I remembered finding condensation in my tractors hydraulic system seemed to be freezing and preventing the bucket or the 3 point from lifting until the machine warmed up. So I parked the truck and plow inside all night ... didn't work. 
Next I changed out the 10 Wt oil with some new stuff. It seemed to work about 80 percent but it still angles slower in the direction that didn't move. Is there a filter or pick up strainer in the pump somewhere that may be clogged? 
The book talks about a cushon valve, but stops by saying "see the dealer". could this be the issue? ... Perhaps just a loose chunk of junk floating around?

Thanks for any and all help ...

Everett


----------



## SkykingHD (Jan 31, 2002)

*Hyd system problems*

Most hydraulic problems in plows could be linked to water. Most hydraulic fluids are hygroscopic. They absorb water over time. Every time you lift the plow you allow moisture laden air to enter the system. Fluid change every yr is good maintenance.

I would go to web site and or dealer and get a manual for this pump system and after a complete fluid change would start trouble shooting. Water causes corrosion and that causes valves not to shift. Water is your enemy. Remember there is hydraulic fluid in the angle rams too. You will want to change that fluid also. See the manual for more information.


----------



## grotecguy (Feb 8, 2004)

Check the quick couplers on the angle hoses.

I fought a slow angling Western for a day and I found the new quick couplers I had just put on were garbage. I got another set at the local farm supply place and problem solved.

Good luck,
Mark K


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

Everett.......Do you have a cable operated pump ?


----------



## E Condit (Dec 30, 2004)

*Western hydraulics issue ...*

1/2/05

Greetings sonjaab ...

Yes it's a cable run pump. Both cables are seated into the casting and both holding screws for the cables are tight. I also read a prior post to make sure the small metal bracket that the cable attaches to is tight ... and horizontal. 
I'm thinking it's crud, rust or gunk of some kind in the works but I'm listening !

Thanks

Everett


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

EV.......Take off the 2 side covers on the pump body (where the cables attach). 1 is for up and down . The other is for side to side.

Your side to side seems out of adjustment. You can move the lever that is inside the cover to move the blade manually from outside the truck.. Also does your side to side cable have a adjustment setting in the line before the pump?

USE CAUTION..When doing this as the plow will move...So don't get hurt or pinched !!!!!!!!........geo


----------



## ljbev (Dec 17, 2001)

I always pack those little compartments with grease till its oozing out and seal the top where the cable goes in, this keeps the ice out. A little tiny piece of ice in there can cause the problems you mention..you would be surprised.


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

Sounds to me like your cables that control the pump have stretched over time and need a little adjustment. Just a little adjustment on the angle control cable should do it. I would also take the covers off where the cables go in the pump and make sure they are not full of water and then be sure to get them sealed back up good with some silicone on the gaskets.


----------



## 78W200 (Jan 4, 2005)

The nut you are referring to on the back is the check valve that controls how fast\slow the blade lowers.If this is working OK (up\down) you don't need to mess with this.The screw you are seeing on the rect. block is what is called a cushion valve for the left and right there is also one on the bottom of the same block. These are like a shock absorber for the system.The two brass bolts I'm not too sure about the only thing I could think they would be is two of the four bolts that hold the block to the housing.If you want a manual go to the Western web site, you can download one for free.Let us know what you find out.


----------



## jackrusselfire (Jan 5, 2005)

*Same Problem*

I am also having the same problem. I have changed the fluid and filter. It still goes up really nice, but it won,t angle either way. I have adjusted the pressure and still no go. I have also unhooked quick conects on the lines and angled it buy hand. I have gone to the western web site you can down load the mechanic manuel. I think we need a old school guy. I hope someone can help us.


----------



## E Condit (Dec 30, 2004)

*Western Hydraulics help update ...*

1/7/04

Greetings all ...

As I said in an earlier post changing out the old 10 wt oil gave me some two way angle control !!! ... yes it's fixed! ... Well ... during the second drive way the same direction (angling in toward the passenger side) stoped working. With a little planning I finished with a fixed plow. Does anyone think it could be air in the system?

Thanks

Everett


----------



## Zaddie (Oct 5, 2017)

sonjaab said:


> EV.......Take off the 2 side covers on the pump body (where the cables attach). 1 is for up and down . The other is for side to side.
> 
> Your side to side seems out of adjustment. You can move the lever that is inside the cover to move the blade manually from outside the truck.. Also does your side to side cable have a adjustment setting in the line before the pump?
> 
> USE CAUTION..When doing this as the plow will move...So don't get hurt or pinched !!!!!!!!........geo


----------



## Zaddie (Oct 5, 2017)

I have the same pump I replace the cable and I cannot move left or right I either go left or I either go right how do you adjust this cable so I have left and right please help


----------



## Zaddie (Oct 5, 2017)

Implied that little deer up and down it does not work unless I use the handle in side the truck


----------



## Zaddie (Oct 5, 2017)

Yes my cable for my side to side is an adjustable cable but when I move the leaver inside that box from outside the truck it will not move the plow is that a problem I can only move the plow with the joystick in the truck


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Welcome to the site, but this thread is bout 12 years old. Start a new one in the Western plow, you will get help.


----------



## Zaddie (Oct 5, 2017)

Randall Ave said:


> Welcome to the site, but this thread is bout 12 years old. Start a new one in the Western plow, you will get help.


Thanks but I got to figure that out to


----------

